# I guess they really mean it when they say "water dog"



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you put up a temporary fence so he cannot get into the pond? Can you provide a clean water source for him to play in? Can you put him on a long line and tie it to yourself so he can be outside with you and stay out of trouble? 

As for the doors, try changing the handles from levers to knobs. Or set up an enclosure right outside the door so when he DOES escape, he can't get loose loose. 

As for the ear infections, if you clean the ears with every bath, and dry thoroughly, you should be able to prevent most. There is also that homemade ear infection cream that works wonders. It's one part monistat, one part cortisone, and one part Neosporin. You put a little bit in each ear every day until the infection is gone, then do it once a week for maintenance.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I can't keep him out of the pond with a temporary fence. We don't have any kind of fence right now and it runs along a trail through the backyard. We own the house but I'll probably only be here another 2 months and I only spent 11 months here so it didn't seem worth it to invest in one since we didn't have much of a problem during the winter. It's also a sliding glass door so I don't think I can change the handles without changing the door, right? They have a kiddy pool but he just wants to drink it. I might be able to block him onto our deck though in case he does open the door.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

When you're working in the yard, you could put him on a long tie out, so he can be outside with you but not free to run around. That's what we do with Ben. He'll usually find a place to lie in the sun and keep an eye on the neighborhood.


----------

